# Snail Eating Fish?



## mattguzi (Nov 14, 2006)

Are there any loaches or other fish that will eat my small pond snails (and eggs) but leave my larger nerite snails alone?

Thanks for the advice,
Matt


----------



## Do78521 (Dec 15, 2006)

I used to have a pair for clown loaches, they clean out all of the snails, and clown loaches are pretty chill, they doesn't bother other fishes either. I also heard that fresh water puffer fish also eat snails but they are aggressive toward smaller fish


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

you are taking a chance that whatever you try will just look at the larger snails as a 3 course meal.


----------



## pasd (Aug 26, 2007)

I've got some striated or zebra loaches that keep the baby ramshorn population in check. They leave my nerites and large ramshorn snails alone.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

I heard that the Talking Catfish is a whole snail eater. It apparently eats the snail whole and poops out the shell.

I plan on getting a Talking Catfish should the snail problem in my new Aquasoil Amazonian 2 setup get out of control.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> I heard that the Talking Catfish is a whole snail eater. It apparently eats the snail whole and poops out the shell.
> 
> I plan on getting a Talking Catfish should the snail problem in my new Aquasoil Amazonian 2 setup get out of control.


I had one of those for about 6 years, he is in my best hiding fish story for a reason, they LOVE to hide. He may have been nocturnal but during the day I NEVER saw him.


----------



## Homer_Simpson (Apr 2, 2007)

Adragontattoo said:


> I had one of those for about 6 years, he is in my best hiding fish story for a reason, they LOVE to hide. He may have been nocturnal but during the day I NEVER saw him.


Have you had any experience with their snail eating abilities/habits. Don't mind if it hides(it is pretty butt ugly to look at anyway) as long as it takes care of excess snails.


----------



## rich_one (Oct 31, 2007)

I also have striata loaches, and I second that suggestion. they eat the small snails, don't seem to bother large ones.


----------



## Adragontattoo (Jun 3, 2007)

Homer_Simpson said:


> Have you had any experience with their snail eating abilities/habits. Don't mind if it hides(it is pretty butt ugly to look at anyway) as long as it takes care of excess snails.


I honestly couldnt even begin to tell you WHAT he ate, I never saw him eat a single snail so I couldnt tell you that they do.


----------



## MNellis3023 (Oct 3, 2007)

My clown loaches and yoyo loaches love to eat the snales that pop up in my tank.


----------

